# Nori ok?



## Mousewrites (Nov 25, 2006)

My two little ones (just got them) are responding beautifuly to socialization, though Jules is a bit more skiddish than frisky Keta. Both will come out of the cage onto my hand and arm for their favorite treat, now. This is good.

Unfortunalty, I don't know if their favorite treat is good for them; Nori.

They don't like yogurt drops, and nothing else I've tried has gotten a tenth of the reaction I get with the Nori (dried seaweed). The only thing I can think of why it wouldn't be great for them is the salt content, but there's really not much sodium in it (20 MG in a 3 gram sheet, which is about the size of a peice of notebook paper. They get maybe a 20th of that... so 1 mg?)

Any thoughts? They will do ANYTHING for the nori... but is it bad for them?


----------



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

I don't think small amounts would be too bad. Just remember any treats should be givin in modaration. I'm glad you found something they like to have as a treat; it's always fun to give cute ratties treats...


----------

